# New paint wet sanding



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

*New paint wet sanding - Polo Harlekin*

Me and my dad took our project car in to have new arches and sills welded in. At the same time we had some panels resprayed. Sadly the bonnet came out orange peely.

It's a shame because the welding work is spot on! Even the other panels we had painted came out well. Me and my dad were a bit disappointed and it put a downer on getting our project car back from the painters after a month of being excited.

Any way. I'm good with a rotary :buffer: I've practice wet sanding on the panels before we had them resprayed and they came out really well. So I thought 'f**k it'. Didn't complain to the painter and took it home to wet sand because I knew I'd do a better job, due to having so much time to do it and being able to buy the best materials.

Now to the photos. I'll do before and after then throw some during in at the end.

Before









After









Before









After









Random during


















And an overall. I still need to re-go over the drivers side closest to the camera. But if you live around walsall you'll know we ran out of weather today :lol:










Products used.
*Meguiars unigrit 2,000 and 2,500.
*Dodo Juice fin cut orange with Menzerna FG400
*Dodo Juice fin cut green with SF4000

I know I'm going to need to go back with the SF4000 and a black fin cut to remove the holograming but there was just no sun to check today.

My advice to any one thinking about wet sanding. Wet sanding is easy. The machine polishing after is the hardest part. If you're confident at machine polishing you can wet sand out orange peel. Just practice on an old panel like I did to boost your confidence.

I'm extremely happy with the results. It's turned a complete downer around  My dad's not seen it yet but I'm sure he'll be over the moon.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Nice work but not a good colour match with the wings was it:lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job , lots of colors in there !


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

That's an awesome job! I've never got the deal with the multi coloured polos haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Is that a genuine harlequin?

Ugly as hell but price is starting to get better on them


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Didnt they do the Mk3 Golf too?....i've always wondered what colour the main shell is, in the door shuts etc....same as the roof at a guess?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good. 

I've always thought they were all the same, but after a quick google it seems they did different combos of colours.


----------



## ChristinaGXL (Jul 9, 2015)

Hope it stays all shiny! My last cortina had some dodgy paint done on the bonnet and bootlid and a few days after I wet sanded and polished it, it was all orange peeled again. They hadn't put enough hardener in the paint.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Didnt they do the Mk3 Golf too?....i've always wondered what colour the main shell is, in the door shuts etc....same as the roof at a guess?


Yes they did in America. The door shuts + hinges are the same colour as the roof and rear quarter. They made full colour cars then took them off the production line and swapped the panels around 



ChristinaGXL said:


> Hope it stays all shiny! My last cortina had some dodgy paint done on the bonnet and bootlid and a few days after I wet sanded and polished it, it was all orange peeled again. They hadn't put enough hardener in the paint.


So do I! The painter has good reviews and does a lot of local classics (mainly minis) so I'm holding out hope  Worst comes to worst we can have the one panel resprayed any way, don't have to worry to much about colour match :lol:

Thanks for all the nice comments though  Very happy (and a bit surprise) with how it turned out! The harlequin is a marmite car but we love it. It's definitely not a car for shy people though!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

also, what the hell do you put down as colour for the Insurance??? ha ha


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Didnt they do the Mk3 Golf too?....i've always wondered what colour the main shell is, in the door shuts etc....same as the roof at a guess?


the main panel that you cant change is the colour on the v5. doors/sills/bumpers can be changed, the for example on this golf its classed as yellow









on this golf its red









i think they are kind of cool


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I think they used to go by the colour of the shell. But mine says multi-coloured on the V5


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

VdoubleU said:


> I think they used to go by the colour of the shell. But mine says multi-coloured on the V5


I work with v5's everyday, they are about as vauge as vauge can be. Half the cars I see don't even list a model never mind colour!


----------

